# Baie de brassage et Freebox One



## SCCL (11 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis actuellement en maison récente avec une baie de brassage dans mon garage. 
Je reçois internet via sfr en adsl, ma box est dans le garage et je dispatche le réseau depuis ma box vers les 8 RJ45 de ma baie (chambres, salon ,...)
Bientôt la fibre va arriver dans le quartier et je voudrais passer chez free avec la Freebox One qui n’a qu’un seul boîtier ( le décodeur TV est intégré)
Du coup, je suis obligé de placer là box sous ma tv. 
Alors comment je redistribue le réseau via ma baie de brassage ?
J’ai actuellement 3 RJ45 derrière ma tv 
J’avaiS pensé( a tort peu être !) envoyer l’arrivée de ma fibre sur la RJ45 (1) de ma baie , récupérer ce dernier derrière ma tv pour la brancher à mon arrivée réseau de ma box. Puis repartir de la box via une RJ45 (n.2 derrière ma tv) et récupérer le réseau à ma baie ( au numéro 2 donc). 
J’espère  Que vous me suivez jusque là !
Puis , peut être avec un switch , répartir de la RJ45 (2)) de la baie vers les autres RJ45 de la baie. 
Ce n’eSt Pas évident à expliquer comme ça et j’espère avoir été assez clair. 
Peut être voyez vous une autre méthode ?
Aurais je de la perte ?
Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## daffyb (11 Février 2019)

As tu un switch dans ta baie ?
Si oui, il te suffit de connecter la freebox dans une prise RJ45 derrière ta télé et ensuite de connecter dans ta baie les autres prises sur le switch.


----------



## SCCL (11 Février 2019)

Comme je ne suis pas un connaisseur, je préfère poster une photo de ma baie de brassage
Je ne pense pas en avoir!
L’arrivée Téléphone  arrive par le boîtier dti et va sur le petit module Legrand gris à gauche juste au dessus !
Merci de prendre du temps pour me répondre


----------



## Oizo (11 Février 2019)

En fait si je comprend bien l'arrivée de la fibre se fera au sous-sol et non dans le salon, dans ce cas c'est plus compliqué.

L'idéal serait que l'arrivée de la fibre soit au salon, je suis dans cette configuration avec une Box fibre (enfin plutôt câble) SFR. Elle est donc située dans le salon, j'ai branché celle-ci sur une des prises murales RJ45 qui descend au sous-sol, où j'ai un switch Gigabit Netgear, qui répartit le réseau sur les 7 autres prises que j'ai.

Si tu ne peux que avoir l'arrivée fibre dans la baie de brassage, il faudrait voir si la télécommande de la Freebox (si elle est radio et non infrarouge), est captée au sous-sol depuis le salon. Dans ce cas tu laisses la Freebox dans la baie, tu achètes un petit boîtier qui transmets le HDMI via RJ45 (https://www.macway.com/fr/product/8...Wmkb4Xi_w-CNBPX9IegkDcLcZ3-XEAhoaApwWEALw_wcB) que tu connectes sur un des trois prises RJ45 derrière la TV est c'est tout bon.


----------



## SCCL (12 Février 2019)

Merci Oizo ,
Je ne pense pas pouvoir tirer la fibre jusqu’auSalon
Ta solution semble viable en effet même si elle n’est Pas très pratique ( on ne voit plus sur quelle chaîne on est) et faut il encore que la télécommande soit en radio et assez puissante pour passer un mur porteur... 

Sinon , ma tentative de solution est elle possible ou non ?


----------



## Oizo (12 Février 2019)

Ta solution proposée, d’envoyer la fibre sur du RJ45 n’est pas possible non. La fibre c’est des signaux lumineux et le RJ45 ne permet pas de les faire passer. Ce serait du coaxial là oui ce serait réalisable, mais avec de la vraie fibre FTTH, malheureusement non. Il faudrait retirer un des trois câbles RJ45 qui arrivent à ton salon et passer la fibre optique à la place.


----------



## peyret (12 Février 2019)

SCCL a dit:


> la Freebox One qui n’a qu’un seul boîtier ( le décodeur TV est intégré)



Ou passer chez Orange.....


----------



## SCCL (12 Février 2019)

Oui mais c’Est plus cher
A voir si je ne peux pas tirer un câble fibre jusqu’au salon en remplaçant une RJ45 comme tu me le dis.  J’en ai 3 au niveau de la tv. 
Merci a tous pour vos conseils


----------



## SCCL (13 Février 2019)

Je reviens vers vous car depuis vos informations , j'ai pas mal cogité ( ça m'arrive des fois )
Comme je vous l'ai déjà préciser , actuellement j'ai juste internet en ADSL via sfr ( pas de décodeur TV , je ne l'ai pas pris car j'ai le décodeur tnt de canal+ en réception hertzienne)
Bref une offre two play me suffirait et j'ai pensé à la freebox delta S qui n'a que le server.
Je peux la connecter à ma baie de brassage en ADSL  (et bientôt en fibre normalement) comme ma box sfr et redispatcher le réseau dans les pièces via la baie.
Normalement jusque là , tout va bien!
C'est pour plus tard que je me pose la question. En effet je voudrais arrêter canal+ pour passer à Netflix.
Ma TV n'a pas Netflix.
Existe il un décodeur numérique comme celui de canal avec un disque dur interne ( double tuner ) et qui  peut recevoir Netflix?
Celui de canal me convenait très bien car on peut recevoir la TV via l'antenne et aussi par internet 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Oizo (13 Février 2019)

SCCL a dit:


> Existe il un décodeur numérique comme celui de canal avec un disque dur interne ( double tuner ) et qui  peut recevoir Netflix?



Le Panasonic DMR-BWT850 a un double tuner, Netflix intégré, 4K, disque dur de 1 To, enregistrements programmables à distance depuis une application, et lisibles à distance. Il lit et enregistre aussi les Blu-Ray/DVD...
Bref il fait tout mais il est cher, 550 euros environ.

https://www.panasonic.com/fr/consum...blu-ray/enregistreurs-blu-ray/dmr-bwt850.html

Sinon l'AppleTV est très bien pour Netflix, mais pour ce qui est des enregistrements TV, l'application Molotov n'égale pas en qualité un vrai enregistreur HD.


----------



## SCCL (13 Février 2019)

Merci pour l’info Oizo


----------



## daffyb (14 Février 2019)

L'offre Livebox fibre répondrait aussi à tes besoins.


----------



## SCCL (14 Février 2019)

Merci Daffyb ,
Mais elle est chère !


----------



## daffyb (15 Février 2019)

SCCL a dit:


> Je ne pense pas pouvoir tirer la fibre jusqu’auSalon


Qu'est ce qui te fait dire cela ?
Chez moi, la "prise fibre" a été installée où je voulais.


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2019)

Je suis aussi chez Orange et le technicien a tiré le câble de la fibre et posé le boîtier à l'endroit ou je voulais.


----------



## phiphi74130 (26 Février 2019)

tu peut demandé au tec de faire tiré la fibre jusqu'au salon. Sinon, encore moins chère que la one, tu as la mini 4K. Tu fou le serveur dans ta baie de brassage et le player dans le salon. Les 2 boitiers sont petit. Tu peut avoir netflix avec, et franchement, la one ne la surpasse pas du tout.


----------

